# Purra



## Purra (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi, i am trying to find a workshop manual to suit a Hinomoto E14 tractor, also i need to know the quantity of gear oil to use after losing all from an axle seal leak.

Thanking You
Purra


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

have you checked out the manuals available from the Tractor Forum ??


----------



## Purra (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks Fred, no luck so far.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you tried Googling for a free manual, there are many manuals out there in the nether world.

You could try --- [email protected] -- this bloke may be able to give you the amount and grade of oil needed.

I did some searching for oil quantities, but can only bring up mechanical specs.


----------



## Purra (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi, yes we tried [email protected]. No luck there either but will keep trying.

Purra


----------

